# NEILFACTORY (Pop/Rock/Film composer).



## Neilfactory (Apr 7, 2007)

*- NEIL/CECGWEN -* Pop/Rock music.
*- NEILFACTORY -* Film music.
*- MY SPACE -*








------------------------------------------------------------

Composer/Producer :Neilfactory (Lionel BANSEPT)
Featuring :Cecgwen (Cecile MARPEAU)

*Some music:*

>*OLD KEY*
>*SO YOUNG*
>*ELECTRO LUNAR*
>*ARE YOU WORKING GIRL?*
>*ANGEL'S FLY "full" version remasterised* (Official demo for EWQLSO Silver edtion)
>*HYMN* (Official demo for EWQLSO Choir Soundsonline.com)
>*HIGHLANDS OF LIBERTY* (Winner demo contest Soundsonline December 2005)
>*ALWAYS*
>*CHILD (L'enfant des nuits sombres)*
>*CLOSE YOUR EYES*
>*I BELIEVE*
>*OLD IRISHMAN*
>*WORSE AND BETTER*
>*THE EMPEROR*
>*SOUS LA LUNE*
>*OUR MEMORIES*
>*I CAN SEE*

------------------------------------------------------------


*Some work:*

"Demo reels 2006" (Angel's fly) for Joel LeLievre (VFX Artits/Technical director)
*>http://www.intrinsia.net/ *

DEMO SOUNDSONLINE [Eastwest] U.S.A
*>"HYMN" DEMO*
*>"ANGEL'S FLY" DEMO*

SHORT MOVIE FRANCE
*>LA VIELLE QUI ROULAIT AU SUPER*

NEILFACTORY And CECILE MARPEAU
*>Cécile MARPEAU (Cecgwen)*
*>Composer Neilfactory; featuring by Cécile MARPEAU*

------------------------------------------------------------

*Favorite composer :* 
HARRY GREGSON WILLIAMS

*Favorites director and producer: *
JERRY BRUCKHEIMER; TONY and RIDLEY SCOTT; MICHAEL MANN; MICHAEL BAY; MILOS FORMAN; STEVEN SPIELBERG; ROBERT ZEMECKIS...

*Favorites TV Series:* 
LOST; 24H; N.C.I.S; C.S.I; DEAD ZONE.

*Favorites Soundbank:* 
EASTWEST/QUANTUM LEAP, SPECTRASONICS.

*Project:*Want to work for studio; Major; film production(Essentially USA); Album Pop/Rock/Film [2007] with Cécile MARPEAU (Cecgwen).


>Neil.


----------



## Lui Ma (Apr 7, 2007)

Hi, Lionel and Cecile.

I am "luima" from SOL my be you remember me or not but I followed all your magnific works for years..

Hope that your are well, I see that you chaged your style but not your quality,and your musical realtionship still works fine and I think that much better that with filmic cues, at least it should be easier to make some incomes from musical talent.

Whish you the best and we shall meet here
Regards
Luis


----------



## Neilfactory (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi Lui ma=)
Thanks a lot for yours comments=)

Great music too, congrats!

-Neil


----------

